# How to turn Yellow in a better Red?



## Takuya (Jul 28, 2011)

Well I've a beautifull female:

Boreale Light - Yellow Splash
She's about 19cm big (from nose to the end of tail) and for the moment 62gr 
As information:

-The father is a CPB splash - 45gr
-The mother is a sable - 38gr

I wish to breed Boreale, but I wish also to have better red color in it.
What can I do?
Well I'm confused, because I haven't any chocolate male, only a female :lol:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you've got a chocolate female and a yellow (splash) female, it sounds like you'll have to breed them both and select the best offspring to breed back. Is your red dominant? If so, breeding Boreale Light will produce some reds, and the reddest buck can be bred to your chocolate. Agouti can also make for a good red, though the chocolate is probably your best bet if it's a good reddish chocolate, and not a washed-out plain brown chocolate.

That said, keep your sables away from your reds, if you want to get a good, clear, rich red without sootiness. And red, like so many varieties, isn't just a set of basic genetic combos. Once you've got a good starting place, you'll be producing generation after generation, selecting the reddest mice that conform to good type, and breeding again. Red is a major project, particularly with Ay, since it's a heterozygous variety.


----------



## Takuya (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks.
Yes Boreale is an Ay varieties.
I've a litter Sable x Chocolate and I've a ligt sable male (his orange but still with sootiness)
The only Agouti male... 
I haven't, only 1 golden agouti female and 2 agouti umbrous.

the most of my male are all CPB, Burmese and Red himalayian.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

What does a red himalayian look like please? Could I see a photo?


----------



## Takuya (Jul 28, 2011)

Here a himalayian red female as she was 5 weeks


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Oh I see, right so basically the red is where the normal brown would go. Beautiful intent looking mouse!


----------



## Takuya (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes is the same, just on Ay  
I've a lot of them oO

To much :lol:

Well If I do a Ay * Ay litter 25% will be death inutero
But for the red color can be that a good thing?

Well the question is.
What I'll have with the crossing:

Yellow x Himalayian red

Boreale is colorpoint career.
The himalayian one is siamese career


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

To improve red it's best to breed to good quality agouti/cinnamon. C-dilutes are a big no no, they'll dilute red to white so I'd avoid CPB, himilayan and everything else on that locus unless you want to breed PEW or BEW. There's no such thing as a red himilayan in that it will have red points.


----------



## Takuya (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok thanks...
Than I'll wait a few days to had my chocolate fox male :lol: 
All my bucks are splashes for the moment.
Only one is not splash and it is an beige :lol:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Unfortunately, fox is a c-diluted color as well. Do you have any non-pew, non-splash, non-himi, non-fox, non-cpb?


----------



## Takuya (Jul 28, 2011)

Badely...
No, I haven't


----------

